# Excellent forums



## suntantel (Jun 3, 2013)

Just like to say great info for a newbie,

look forward to learning more regarding the information available here.

Found this site for info on different coffee beans etc.

Kind Regards

Tel


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to coffee forums, we are a pretty decent bunch never be afraid to ask questions


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Speak for yourself... I'm completely indecent


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Tel and Welcome to Coffee Forums UK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

pr.noithat said:


> up ph? ch? th?t
> 
> Ch? th?t d?t hÃ*ng nhÃ©


Think you need to untangle your digits.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome, a great place for new people, plenty of experience, knowledge and most important of all it's very friendly.

Spukey


----------

